# Priced an MS880 today....



## teamtree (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow....$1700 

I absolutely love the power my MS660 has and been thinking about popping for an 880....it has 33% power than the 660....what a horse...

anybody have an 880? is it worth the price?

I could get a 460 and a 660 for the same price


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Oct 17, 2008)

She is HEAVY! I have one I bought off ebay(about 800.00) with a bad cylinder/piston, 2 chains and 30" bar. Got the new piston,cylinder,rings from a Canadian stihl dealer for 225.00 ( locally= 400.00) Fixed her up and bought a 48" bar off of ebay( of course). While I was waiting for parts to fix the saw I bought a new 460 with a 28" and 18" bar from Leppo's here in Akron during the Pro Saw sale in Oct of last year. I love the big stump jobs! Slam those dogs into the side and lever that long bar through the whole trunk! The 880 is good for big wood and big jobs but know that you started this ya got me thinking about what a 660 would handle like with a 28" bar on it. The Pro Saw sale is Oct 23rd at Leppo's. Hmmm

http://www.leppos.com/default.aspx


----------



## squad143 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have an 088. Run a 36" & 48" bar. Its big and heavy. It makes the 046 feel like a climbing saw. I only bring out the 088 when the wood gets real big, but man can that thing cut. Leaves lots of sawdust too!!!! 
Bought it on Kijiji for $700. Don't know if I use it enough to justify paying full price for a new one. But as the saying goes..."There is no replacement for displacement."


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 17, 2008)

*Ms 880*

I have one. Great saw for what it does. Heavy but for cutting big logs up it's great. Mine took a while to break in but now it cuts great and I put a full skip on it which seems to help alot too. For big stumps it's great. Dog in and pivot. It's a big investment though. But every time I take it out a crowd gathers and I pick up jobs just because of it. ... Mike


----------



## oldirty (Oct 17, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> but know that you started this ya got me thinking about what a 660 would handle like with a 28" bar on it.
> 
> ]




as if they were meant for each other man. what a combo. same way i run mine. 



hey teamtree. i kinda got wood for an 880 myself. 17hunge though.......ouch.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Oct 18, 2008)

It's odd to see others using such a big saw with such a small bar. I presonally prefer a 66 with a 32" bar but they run great with a 36" bar. I'd only step up to the 880 if I needed a bar over 36". We have a 880 at my company with a 47" bar and it gets used rarely. But, it still gets used, so that must be saying something. Also, I don't understand the point of a 460 when a 66 has more balls and pulls a longer bar better with a little more added weight, you get more versatility.


----------



## deeker (Oct 18, 2008)

I use the 088 magnum with at least a 33" bar. And own a few bigger bars when needed. Sometimes I even reach for the 088 instead of the 038. Why? Speed, and lots of it!!! We have been logging 24" pines/spruce up to 48" ones this late summer/early fall. 

I had to take it to the shop for two days for a tune up and questions about its clutch. Turns out the springs in the clutch have weakened. 

I was almost lost without the big one. Even though I cut no trees in that time. I guess I am hooked on its power and speed. 

Big and heavy??? Yes and very worth it.

Kevin Davis


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 18, 2008)

I love both of mine, in the big wood they make the 66 seem like a toy. When you have those big trunks to drop and process, accept no immitations.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought mine 6 months old for 1k. It came with a new 36" bar. I'm going to buy a bigger bar here shortly. I love it for the big boys. No bog or anything just keeps pulling. 


Scott


----------



## roc65 (Oct 18, 2008)

run my 880 with a 47'' and my 660 with a 36'' both have their place


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 18, 2008)

1700 is steep, but the power is addicting. You should look for a used 084, should be able to find one for 500. I paid 400 for mine. They are the cc wise but the 088 has the upper hand, but is it worth it? No.

For use, it depends on how you set it up. Throw a 24" on it and a 8t or 9t sprocket and you will be cooking. You could run that set up all day because you wouldn't be cutting for long. You could keep it just as stumper or big wood saw and it will save you time by giving you improved cutting speed and the ability to half/quarter logs with ease where other saws will wine.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 18, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> She is HEAVY! I have one I bought off ebay(about 800.00) with a bad cylinder/piston, 2 chains and 30" bar. Got the new piston,cylinder,rings from a Canadian stihl dealer for 225.00 ( locally= 400.00) Fixed her up and bought a 48" bar off of ebay( of course). While I was waiting for parts to fix the saw I bought a new 460 with a 28" and 18" bar from Leppo's here in Akron during the Pro Saw sale in Oct of last year. I love the big stump jobs! Slam those dogs into the side and lever that long bar through the whole trunk! The 880 is good for big wood and big jobs but know that you started this ya got me thinking about what a 660 would handle like with a 28" bar on it. *The Pro Saw sale is Oct 23rd at Leppo's*. Hmmm
> 
> http://www.leppos.com/default.aspx



What kind of prices can I expect to see at this sale?


----------

